# Glasses?



## GulfSteve (Jun 22, 2012)

I know this a long shot, but last weekend I was surf fishing at the parking lot past Portifino and found this a pair of tortoise-shell prescription Rayban sunglasses. If you lost them send me a PM, I am sure they were expensive and I'd be happy to return them to the owner.
Thanks,
-Steve


----------



## mimoo (Jul 7, 2012)

There is a lost add for sunglasses on Craigslist under Lost and Found section.


----------

